# hard to find yamaha parts



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

where can you find hard to find yamaha parts i am in need of a front fender stay (bracket) for a 1995 yamaha timberwolf


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd check ebay, or I'm sure there are some Yammy oriented ridin sites such as this, that is an obscure part. No dealer able to get one?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you need part # 4BD-21513-00-00
It's 57 bucks!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that steve has so much knowlodge that he could bottle it and sale it at wal mart.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'd have two flavors. Funky and diet funky.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahah


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: LMAO


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

yes that is the part i needed but yamaha has it on backorder and dont know when they are going to make anymore so everyone cant get them but i was able to locate one a a local shop here used that specializes in timberwolfs


----------

